# Best time to travel Australia ? Best time to travel Australia ?



## tourexplo (Jan 11, 2018)

Can anyone suggest the best time to travel Australia ?


----------



## socratsalo (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe it will be a simple answer; summer.


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

anytime, the sooner the better 
it all depends on what you are wanting to do, if sunbathing then winter in tassie is not the best option, ditto sunbathing in summer in darwin!


----------



## SuzyMayer (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey guys, 
This will be my first time in Australia. I’m planning to come for three weeks and I wonder what time it will be then? 
Greetings from cold and rainy Britain


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SuzyMayer said:


> Hey guys,
> This will be my first time in Australia. I'm planning to come for three weeks and I wonder what time it will be then?
> Greetings from cold and rainy Britain


I first came over, from minus something in the UK to around 40 in Qld, in a December many years ago.

The 50 degree change was too much at first.

A UK summer to a QLD winter would be much better in my mind. Similar temperatures.

But for just a short holiday, maybe not too bad at this time of year.


----------



## airporttransferssydney (Feb 24, 2018)

I can travel the Australia in first time and hire a Sydney airport transport.


----------



## mattsv (May 31, 2018)

Good morning, 
September to November is the best time to travel throughout Australia, the weather is pleasant almost everywhere. From December to February, you will find many tourists in the southern zone and temperatures will start to rise. I advise you not to go south in winter, the weather is really rainy


----------



## MathieuLaroche01 (May 31, 2018)

mattsv said:


> Good morning,
> September to November is the best time to travel throughout Australia, the weather is pleasant almost everywhere. From December to February, you will find many tourists in the southern zone and temperatures will start to rise. I advise you not to go south in winter, the weather is really rainy


I second that answer..  Anyway Australia is always nice, even though it's nicer during summer


----------



## builder_all2018 (Jul 27, 2018)

Spring is beautiful not to hot and not to cold just amazing


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

tourexplo said:


> Can anyone suggest the best time to travel Australia ?


Probably between October & March


----------

